# Microsoft releases first Shader Model 6 sample



## StefanM (Sep 13, 2017)

*Shader Model 6 Wave Intrinsics Sample*

This sample visualizes how Wave Intrinsics work. Wave intrinsics are a new set of intrinsics for use in HLSL Shader Model 6. They enable operations across lanes in the SIMD processor cores, helping the performance of certain algorithms such as culling and packing sparse data sets.











NB
On Optimus rigs create an app profile forcing NVIDIA GPU if you see a lot DXGI errors in Visual Studio log window.


----------

